# [JAVA / JSP] ArrayList in JSTL foreach verarbeiten



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

Ich habe eine JSP in der ich mir über eine Funktion eine ArrayListe hole, die ich in eine ComboBox einbauen will. Ich habe es einmal mit einem Scriptlet realisiert, will es aber mit der JSTL-Funktion foreach realisieren. Ersteres sieht in einem Codebeispiel so aus:


```
<%@taglib uri="http://java.sun.com/jstl/core" prefix="c"%>

<jsp:useBean id="auftraege" class="de.amb.anw.c2s.XMLLesen"
	scope="application"></jsp:useBean>

<%@page import="java.util.ArrayList"%>

<html>
	<head>
		<title>C2S-Auftragseditor - Vorlagenauswahl</title>
	</head>
	<body>
		<form>
			<select name="vorlage">
				<option selected="selected">-- Leere Vorlage --</option>
				<%
					ArrayList list = auftraege.getAuftraege();				
					for(int i=0; i<list.size(); i++)
					{
						%><option><%=(String)list.get(i) %></option><%
					}
				%>
				</select>
			<input type="submit" name="submit" value="OK">
		</form>
	</body>
</html>
```
Mein Problem jetzt ist halt, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich das von der Syntax her mit foreach aus der JSTL realisieren kann. Weiß da zufällig einer Bescheid?


----------



## Guest (15. Sep 2008)

Sorry da ist wohl was schief gelaufen! Die beiden anderen Topics können natürlich gelöscht werden!


----------



## HLX (15. Sep 2008)

java.sun.com/products/jsp/jstl/1.1/docs/tlddocs/c/forEach.html


----------



## Guest (16. Sep 2008)

danke, aber damit weiß ich nochimmer nicht, wie es konkret geht! Die Syntax davon hab ich auch, aber wie muss ich die ArrayList da einbauen!?

```
<c:forEach items="${auftraege}" var="item">
	<option><c:out value="${item}" /></option>
</c:forEach>
```
... oder sowas in der Art funktioniert nicht!


----------



## HLX (16. Sep 2008)

Du musst auch auf das Listen-Attribut deiner Auftraege-Bean zugreifen. Hast du das hier probiert:

```
<c:forEach items="${auftraege.auftraege}" var="item">
...
```


----------

